

How to Be a More Productive Web Developer - willfarrell
http://sixrevisions.com/project-management/ways-more-productive-web-developer/

======
dholowiski
I would add either using the noprocrast option on this site, or a hosts entry
pointing news.ycombinator.com to 127.0.0.1 for a huge increase in
productivity.

